
Deprecating the RC4 Cipher - ehPReth
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/09/11/deprecating-the-rc4-cipher/
======
andersonmvd
Better late than never! There is a RFC for that as well
([https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7465](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7465)).

